# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Flutter >  سوال

## raha raad

من اندروید استدیو رو به جدیدترین ورژن بروزرسانی کردم و همینطور دارت و فلاتر رو (لازمه بگم چون قبلا متغیرهاشو تعریف کرده بودم دیگه اینبار دستکاریشون نکردم. همینطور دارم از ویندوز 10 استفاده میکنم). اما چندتا مشکل جدی دارم:   
1- file>new گزینه ی flutter project نداره!
2020-02-27_15-47-39.jpg
2- موقع باز کردن پروژه ی فلاتری که قبلا داشتم اررور گریدل میده و با کلی جستجو هنوزم به قوت خودش باقیه! {گریدل که دانلود کردم رو در درایو Users/.../ .dradle/wrapper/dist قرار دادم. ورژن هایی که تست کردم: 3.2.1،   3.5،    4.10.1،     4.10.2،    5.6.2،   6.1.1،    6.2}

3- devtools کار نمیکنه و غیرفعاله حتی قبلا هم نمیتونستم ازش استفاده کنم چون نمیوورد!

----------


## hharddy

گزینه close project و بزنید و ببینید از اونجا گزینه start a new flutter project وجود داره یا خیر.

----------


## raha raad

> گزینه close project و بزنید و ببینید از اونجا گزینه start a new flutter project وجود داره یا خیر.


ممنون از اینکه پاسخ دادین.
امتحان کردم ولی بازم نمیاره!!!!

----------


## raha raad

کسی در این زمینه نمیتونه راهنمایی یا کمکی کنه؟!!!

----------


## hharddy

> کسی در این زمینه نمیتونه راهنمایی یا کمکی کنه؟!!!


باید طبق تصویر گزینه فلاتر و داشته باشید, با اینتلیجی یا VS Code امتحان کنید ببینید میتونید پروژه بسازید یا نه, یا از طریق command line پروژه جدید بسازید اگر نمیتونید از این روش هم پروژه بسازید احتمالا تو sdk به مشکل خوردید دوباره نصب کنید و از دستور flutter doctor استفاده کنید تا ببینید مشکلی وجود داره یا نه

11.PNG

----------

